# Hollywood Vampires



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hollywood Vampires
Alice Cooper, Johnny Depp and Joe Perry with Matt Sorum (the Cult, Guns N' Roses), guitarist Tommy Henriksen (Alice Cooper's band) and pianist, percussionist and guitarist Bruce Witkin (Johnny Depp's group the Kids). Stone Temple Pilots' Robert DeLeo to handle four-string duties while Duff tours with GnR.

July 8 - Orillia, ONT @ Casino Rama Entertainment Center 
July 9 - Niagara Falls, ONT @ Stage at Seneca Niagara Resort & Casino


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be fun, maybe they'll head out west.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sounds cool. I am seeing Alice Cooper in May at Rama! Crazy that he's back so soon for another tour with another band. Still working hard.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Hollywood Vampires
> Alice Cooper, Johnny Depp and Joe Perry with Matt Sorum (the Cult, Guns N' Roses), guitarist Tommy Henriksen (Alice Cooper's band) and pianist, percussionist and guitarist Bruce Witkin (Johnny Depp's group the Kids). Stone Temple Pilots' Robert DeLeo to handle four-string duties while Duff tours with GnR.
> 
> July 8 - Orillia, ONT @ Casino Rama Entertainment Center
> July 9 - Niagara Falls, ONT @ Stage at Seneca Niagara Resort & Casino


Is this Niagara Falls NY ?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Good eye, GC. Everything on the Vampires site says the same as above - Niagara Falls, Ontario - then the name of the N.Y. casino...

The Avalon at Fallsview has something booked for that night, not sure if that is "the" Niagara casino concert spot or not. I'm inclined to believe New York, not Ontario.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Good eye, GC. Everything on the Vampires site says the same as above - Niagara Falls, Ontario - then the name of the N.Y. casino...
> 
> The Avalon at Fallsview has something booked for that night, not sure if that is "the" Niagara casino concert spot or not. I'm inclined to believe New York, not Ontario.


Yep, if its Fallsview Casino it would be the Avalon. I am thinking its probably Seneca, bigger venue


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They were on one of the award shows, I forget which, I thought they were a joke, sorry. I'd probably take them more seriously if they dropped Depp 






here's the grammy performance I was thinking of.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

davetcan said:


> They were on one of the award shows, I forget which, I thought they were a joke, sorry. I'd probably take them more seriously if they dropped Depp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when youre rich and famous, you can have RnR fantasy camp all year long 
no shortage of them....Russell Crowe, Kevin Bacon, Bruce Willis, Keanu reeves, Jared Leto (maybe the most legitimate of the lot), jack black, the guy from Counts Customs on History Channel, and that Canadian apple juice magnate, D'angelo. I think even Galen Weston jr has a band. after all, its just music....its easy!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> when youre rich and famous, you can have RnR fantasy camp all year long
> no shortage of them....Russell Crowe, Kevin Bacon, Bruce Willis, Keanu reeves, Jared Leto (maybe the most legitimate of the lot), jack black, the guy from Counts Customs on History Channel, and that Canadian apple juice magnate, D'angelo. I think even Galen Weston jr has a band. after all, its just music....its easy!


Yep, it's only rock and roll, but I don't HAVE to like it


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just take it as they're having fun--so no big deal to me if they want to do that.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Depp has been playing guitar since he was a kid. Longer than he's been an Actor.


----------

